# Softwarepatente



## cameeel (16. Juni 2005)

Ein Freund hat mir ne eMail geschrieben, mit, wie ich finde, sehr interessanten Inhalt.
  Was haltet *ihr* davon?


> Ich denke schon, dass man das Thema auch Otto Normalverbraucher vermitteln kann, man muss nur den IT-Slang (so weit es geht) weglassen.
> 
> Ob nun Panikmache oder nicht, ich denke es ist wie mit der Euro-Einführung. Wenn solch ein gigantischer Prozess erst mal in Gang gekommen ist, ist er nicht mehr zu stoppen und auch nicht mehr reversibel. Wenn der Schaden, der durch Softwarepatente verursacht wurde, voll erkennbar ist, ist es zu spät. Niemand widerspricht der Patentierbarkeit von technischen Erungenschaften, niemand aber würde z.B. die Patentierung von Wörtern aus dem alltäglichen Sprachschatz hinnehmen, oder?
> 
> ...


 
  Panikmache oder ernst zu nehmen?


  MfG
  cAm3eel


----------



## §Alptraum§ (16. Juni 2005)

Baut andere funktionierende PCs, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht mehr ein.


----------



## cameeel (16. Juni 2005)

Öhm muss ich den Zusammenhang grad kapieren?


 MfG
 cAm3eel


----------



## §Alptraum§ (17. Juni 2005)

Ich hab es jetzt auch erst nach 3 mal lesen verstanden, um was es da geht. 
 Er meinte, dass egal welche Software auch programmiert wird, patentiert wird und damit jeder Datenstrom, der durch den ganzen PC oder Teile vom PC sausst, ob schnell oder langsam einer mathematischen Formel gleicht. 

 Das sind ja leider Gottes auch Tatsachen.

 Sprich wenn das stimmt, profitieren wieder die Leute, die die Patente als erstes angemeldet haben.

 Die Programmierer die eventuell das gleiche programmiert haben, stehen dann mit leeren Händen da, oder Sie müssen sogar selbst noch dafür zahlen.

 Ein Beispiel:
 Jemand hat ein Patent auf einen Dübel angemeldet.
 100.000 Leute haben exakt den gleichen Dübel erfunden.
 Nun gibt es aber schon das Patent für den Dübel und die 100.000 Leuten müssen dann für das Patent bezahlen, obwohl Sie es selbst schon erfunden haben.


 Macabre, aber passt zum ganzen System in dem wir momentan Leben.

 Ich stelle dann aber mal die Frage, was das soll, denn schließlich ist der PC mit dem wir arbeiten nach meiner Betrachtsweise von der Hardware her patentiert.

 Ob Monitor, Mainboard, Festplatte und was es da sonst noch so alles gibt.

 Ich finde, dass wenn man Hardware patentiert, zurecht patentiert wird, denn schliesslich ist es ja nur mit der Hardware möglich, einen Programmiercode zu erstellen und  zu  verarbeiten.

 Damit steht aber wieder klar, dass die Hardwarebauteile, alle mathematischen Formel die programmiert werden können beherbergt.

 Demnach ist das Patentieren von Programmiercode Schwachsinn.

 Beispiel:
 - tune ein Auto, kratze den Namen des Herstellers vom Auto ab und patentiere es anschliessend. 

 Das passt aber alles zur heutigen Zeit

 Viel geschwätz und kaum Wahrheit steckt dahinter, umsonst wird ja nicht gesagt, dass schon 50 % aus Deutschland etwas mischucke wären.

 Ich kann es mir sehr schlecht vorstellen, dass ein paar Querköpfe so einen Stuss durchbekommen.

 Programmieren ist nichts weiteres, als den Mixer anzustellen und die Früchte "Programmiercode" in den Mixer zu schmeissen. 

 Die Arbeit und vorallem der den Mixer erfand, ist die Person die was geleistet hat und zurecht ein Patent angemeldet hatte.

 In dem Beispiel, würden die Leute, die die Früchte in den Mixer schmeissen, für die Tätigkeit, dass sie ja die Früchte in den Mixer schmeissen, ein Patent anmelden.

 Jeder soll grad machen was er soll, nur ich werde sicherlich nicht dafür bezahlen, wenn jemand von mir Geld verlangt, wenn ich Früchte in den Mixer schmeisse.

 Die sollen gefälligst ihr Vitamingetränk selbst trinken!
 Oder sich irgendwo Hilfe suchen.

 CU

 Ps.: Ich brauch jetzt erstmal ein bisschen frische Luft "OH oh das wollen die sicherlich auch noch patentieren, wartets ab.


----------



## §Alptraum§ (17. Juni 2005)

@Ron 

 Softwarepatente = Früchte  ?


----------



## §Alptraum§ (17. Juni 2005)

Seid wann kann Arbeit patentiert werden?

 Mit Deutschland gehts echt zu Ende


----------



## cameeel (20. Juni 2005)

Also ist es doch nicht nur Panikmache sondern es ist echt was dran...
 Dann ma danke an alle die sich das ewig lange Zitat überhaupt erst durchgelesen haben!


 MfG
 cAm3eel


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. Juni 2005)

Panikmache ist bei diesem Thema, so glaube ich, nicht fehl am Platze.

Es gab zu dieser Sache, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, schon ein paar Gerichtsfälle.
Im Speziellen ging es wohl um Karteireiter und UNDO/REDO .

Um mal auf den positiven Gesichtspunkt dieser Sache einzugehen:

Stellt euch vor, ihr habt eine revolutionäre Idee für eine Software.
Ihr programmiert es fertig, veröffentlicht die Software....und dann kommt ein anderer daher, baut eine eigene Software mit identischer Funktionalität:
Würdet ihr in diesem Fall finden, dass eure revolutionäre Idee irgendwie unter Schutz gestellt werden muss...ähnlich dem Urheberrecht?

Der negative Punkt liegt klar auf der Hand: es wird von Hinz & Kunz missbraucht(werden).... ähnlich wie beim Markenrecht 
( http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=208778 ) .

Die Gesetzgeber/Patentämter müssen da eine sinnvolle Handhabe finden.
Beim Urheberrecht gibt es den Ausdruck der "Banalität"...welche nicht schützbar ist.
Sowas muss bei den Softwarepatenten auch her.... wie bspw. bei Sachen wie dem geschützten Marienkäfer aus der Beispielseite ... sonst kommt demnächst einer daher und lässt sich ein "E" schützen(falls dies nicht schon der Fall ist).


----------



## Andreas Späth (20. Juni 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> sonst kommt demnächst einer daher und lässt sich ein "E" schützen(falls dies nicht schon der Fall ist).


 
Gute Idee, werd ich gleich Morgen früh zum Patentamt rennen und sämtliche Internetseiten Deutschland aufforden Abgaben an mich zu zahlen, oder sämtliche E zu entfernen.


Ich finde auch dass das keine Panikmache sondern gerechtfertig ist.
Stelle man sich vor Microsoft liese die Taskleiste Patentieren, Adobe sich den Weichzeichner für Grafiksoftware, und Electronic Arts das man in Rennspielen seine Autos "pimpen" kann.....
Da wären bereits einige Betriebssysteme ( ja ich bezeichne das Ding unten bei KDE als Taskleistenähnliches Gebilde, und jetzt bitte keine Diskussion über den vergleich  ) 30% der Rennspiele und 95% aller Grafikprogramme entweder dem Untergang geweit, oder die Hersteller/Entwickler müssten Kohle abdrücken.
An die OpenSource & GPL Projekte garnicht zu denken....
Auch Forensoftware wie das vBulletin hier wäre dann ja von soetwas betroffen, wobei das nicht unter GPL oder ähnliches fällt 

Wenn die Softwarepatente so kommen wie sie im Moment geplant sind werd ich vermutlich meinen PC entweder aus dem Fenster schmeisen oder nurnoch zum Musikhören benutzen... viel mehr wird dann ja ( wenn wir Pech haben und Firmen das ausnutzen ) nicht möglich sein....

Sinvoller wäre es da wie beim Telefonbuch welches als Gesamtwerk unter dem Copyright der Telekom steht, aber die einzelnen Nummern nicht.
Ok der vergleich hinkt, ich werde ihn demnächst zum Arzt schicken... versprochen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juni 2005)

Das mit den Software-Patenten ist schon eine miese Geschichte.


			
				§Alptraum§ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit Deutschland gehts echt zu Ende


Naja, das ist ja keine deutsche Idee. Das hat sich ja Europa bei den Amis abgeguckt.

Es gibt ein paar Aenderungsvorschlaege zum Thema, die bei weitem nicht so generell sind, und mehr oder weniger noch akzeptabel waeren, jedoch bin ich auch grundsaetzlich gegen Software-Patente.
Schlimm genug, dass man dadurch in der Lage waere z.B. eine Textverarbeitung oder meinetwegen eine Shell zu patentieren, aber ich denke in der Gegenwaertigen Form koennte man sogar das Konstrukt *if ($x/75>20) { $y++; }* patentieren lassen.

Da wir grad beim Thema sind moechte ich noch die Streitigkeiten SCO vs. Linux erwaehnen, auch ein sehr spannendes Thema, aber weitaus amuesanter.


----------



## Frankdfe (20. Juni 2005)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn die Softwarepatente so kommen wie sie im Moment geplant sind


Kann hier mal jemand eine Webseite nennen (mit seriöser URL z.B. von einem Nachrichtendienst), auf der steht, wie diese denn (in Europa) konkret geplant sind? 

Bisher waren die beiden Vorraussetzungen (die dritte vergesse ich einfach mal) für ein (nicht amerikanisches) Patent, dass es neu ist und auf erfinderischer Tätigkeit beruht. Ich glaube kaum, dass in Zukunkt Patente erteilt werden dürfen, die keine der beiden Vorraussetzungen erfüllen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juni 2005)

Bitte schoen.
No Software Patents!


----------



## Rena Hermann (20. Juni 2005)

> Kann hier mal jemand eine Webseite nennen (mit seriöser URL z.B. von einem Nachrichtendienst)


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Softwarepatent
(Weblinks unten am Dokument)

Ansonsten einfach mal "softwarepatente beliebigenachrichtenagenturoderzeitung" bei Google eingeben.

Gruß
Rena


----------



## cameeel (20. Juni 2005)

Das ist ja echt krank, ich werd mir auf jeden Fall den Link von Reptiler nachher nochmal anschauen und alles durchlesen, ma schauen was die auf der Page alles dazu meinen.


 MfG
 cAm3eel


----------



## FrankO (21. Juni 2005)

Softwarepatente werden für die meisten freien Entwickler den Untergang bedeuten, glücklicherweise hatte Polen die Verabschiedung bei den Abstimmungen über Fischfangquoten (die hatten es da mit eingeschoben) verhindert.
Andere Länder wie Irland (von wo vertreibt Microsoft seine Software innerhalb Europas nochmal?) wollen auf biegen und brechen Softwarepatente durchdrücken.

Die meisten Programme werden aber Algorithmen oder Dateizugriffe enthalten, die dann patentierbar sind, und zur Erschwernis liegen die geschützten Programme ja nicht im Quelltext vor. Kleine Software Entwickler und Systemhäuser werden sich die Anwaltskosten und Gerichtskosten kaum leisten können.

Hier sollten bei allen die Alarmglocken klingeln, für alle die sich näher mit dem Thema befassen wollen kann ich nur den Heise-Ticker empfehlen oder auch
stoppt Softwarepatente


----------

